# Prince had a Wardrobe Malfunction? Too funny.



## Raerae (Feb 6, 2007)

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20070206/...RrBHNlYwM3NjI-

Best line is the very last one LOL!


----------



## labwom (Feb 6, 2007)

Ridiculous! It was sooo good they just have to find something wrong with it.


----------



## d_flawless (Feb 6, 2007)

haha, "phallic imagery"...

omg, big fucking deal. it's prince, come on...this is tame coming the man who made songs like "gett off", "cream", and "do me, baby"

whatever, i love the man, who cares?


----------



## IslandGirl77 (Feb 6, 2007)

Yeah, he is the same guy who had the booty cut out pants. So this is very tame. That's stupid, I thought they were gonna say his hair wrap came off. LOL People are crazy.


----------



## MiCHiE (Feb 6, 2007)

Prince has been posing with his guitar like that for eons....


----------



## IslandGirl77 (Feb 7, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *♥MiCHiE♥* 

 
_Prince has been posing with his guitar like that for eons....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Exactly, I saw him in concert...and saw more than a pose.


----------



## sheaspearl83 (Feb 7, 2007)

Prince brought the half-time show back home and my 8 and 10 year olds loved it and there minds would never wonder in this absurdness.  My 5 year old has decided he wants a guitar like his big brother but he's going to play it as good as Prince.  Don't I dream of this day?!


----------



## Indigowaters (Feb 7, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *IslandGirl77* 

 
_Yeah, he is the same guy who had the booty cut out pants. So this is very tame. That's stupid, I thought they were gonna say his hair wrap came off. LOL People are crazy._

 
Ha! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Yeah, I was thinking the same thing. The only thing that bugged me was that he came out in that scarf, but then I thought, "Maybe he's protecting his hair because of the rain we've been having" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. People have too much time on their hands if they had to think this up. Come on.


----------



## ChynaSkye (Feb 7, 2007)

i have to admit that at our party every one noted the "profile" that he and his guitar made... but i would never think that anyone would think it was intended. Crazy Nutz...


----------



## medusalox (Feb 7, 2007)

My mom and I were watching and first she goes 'Oh, it looks like he has a tail!' and then he moved the guitar and she went "Oh, now it looks like he has..something else!" 

Haha, I thought it was great. I love Prince!


----------



## IslandGirl77 (Feb 7, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Indigowaters* 

 
_Ha! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Yeah, I was thinking the same thing. The only thing that bugged me was that he came out in that scarf, but then I thought, "Maybe he's protecting his hair because of the rain we've been having" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. People have too much time on their hands if they had to think this up. Come on. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Yeah, I was like why is he wearing that thing on his hair? Must be because of the rain. He ain't want his press to nap up. LOL But it came off anyways.


----------



## Viva_la_MAC_Girl (Feb 7, 2007)

Right!  He ALWAYS rocks out like that!!!!   Hello the movie Purple Rain he did that "pose"  .. He still looks the same .. BTW.. LOL


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *IslandGirl77* 

 
_Exactly, I saw him in concert...and saw more than a pose. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## Raerae (Feb 7, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *medusalox* 

 
_My mom and I were watching and first she goes 'Oh, it looks like he has a tail!' and then he moved the guitar and she went "Oh, now it looks like he has..something else!"_

 
Ahaha... Omg your mom is great!


----------



## aeni (Feb 7, 2007)

I think this world needs more codpieces then!


----------



## ..kels* (Feb 7, 2007)

*yawn* is it just me, or does it seem that the world is being shocked more easily now?


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Feb 7, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *..kels** 

 
_*yawn* is it just me, or does it seem that the world is being shocked more easily now? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
they are shocked by.. EVERYTHING.. big. small, in between.People need to chill the heck out!


----------



## queenofdisaster (Feb 8, 2007)

i totally love the word "phallus". god america is so fucking ridiculous. we're the ones with free speech, but yet we're the biggest damn prudes ever. other countries have "phallus festivals" and "phallus parades". why can't we worship the phallus too? hehehe. love me some phallus, yep yep i do.


----------

